# Changing rear chrome strip bar for ice blue metallic cruze?



## elizabethann (Aug 11, 2015)

Have any other users with this color cruze done this? Im looking for a vinyl (or whatever else would work) color that matches or comes close to matching ice blue metallic. Im not having any luck on ebay or amazon searching for this color so I am looking to see if anyone has done this with success and could let me know how you did it. Or if anyone has advice how to go about finding this.. I would greatly appreciate your time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting project. The chrome bar can be chemically treated to change colour. But I wouldn't know what would do it. 

Does anyone on the board have a metallurgical background?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just take it to a local body shop and have them color match it with paint. I had the chrome part of my side mirrors on my Silverado painted to match my truck and it is holding up great 9 yrs later.


----------

